

HYPE Framework by Joshua Davis and Branden Hall  - some1else
http://www.hypeframework.org/

======
waxpraxis
Hi! I'm one of the creators (Branden). For folks that are interested - HYPE is
a creative-coding framework for ActionScript 3 (Flash). The idea is that
there's a lot of power in the language, but there are a lot of designers and
other new developers that have a hard time tapping into that power. That's not
to say it's just for "n00bs" - HYPE can make many tasks just plain easier for
developers of all stripes.

Unlike other frameworks with the same kinds of goals, HYPE doesn't put
training wheels on the language. Instead it makes things easier and more
consistent. For example, if you're working with time with HYPE, then it's a
Rhythm - no matter what kind of "time" frame-based or clock-based. HYPE
bridges the different APIs so that you have ONE way to think about time.

Josh and I aren't trying to save the world - we think HYPE is pretty cool and
wanted to share. He's globe-trotting high-end designer and I own a software
development company that does, well, just about everything. But we met back in
2001 at a Flash conference and the Flash community has always been important
to us and our careers. This is our way of giving back to the very vibrant that
helped us launch our careers.

As for the folks who see stability - I hate to say it, but I'm fairly sure
that's a player issue. I'm kicking around Chrome with the 10.1 beta player and
I'm not having any issues.

~~~
some1else
Hello Branden. Kudos for luring me back into ActionScript ;-)

I was wondering, would you guys be interested in having an Open Sound Control
implementation in the framework? It's like MIDI but runs over the network. It
might prove very handy for hooking up with Arduino and other devices, like
control surfaces with OSC support.

Edit: Maybe a mailing list, Google Group or a forum wouldn't be a bad idea.
I'll add the suggestion to GitHub as an issue for now, just so you now someone
is going at it.

~~~
smakhtin
Hello. I'm have some experience with OSC in AS3. So, it's really easy to
implement OSC support in HYPE framework. I'm just testing some new interactive
apps now and using HYPE as frontend for it. If it's needed i can wrote some
AS3 classes for it. What do you think about it, Branden?

------
some1else
They moved from hype.jushuadavis.com to hypeframework.org today. Seems like
this thing is getting ready to take on the world. I wonder if they manage to
catch up with Processing. Oh and they're hosting the project at GitHub, fork
and commit :-)

------
rue
It would be nice to know what the framework is for rather than who made it.

~~~
some1else
Sorry about that.. Coming from a design background, so Joshua Davis is such a
household name to me, that it seemed more straightforward to just attribute
authors, rather than compound a short-enough description for the title. These
are my first posts, I'll learn :-)

------
barredo
Offtopic: It crashes my Chrome tab every time I visit the site :-(

------
callmeed
This looks really cool. We still do a ton of Flash development and this looks
worth playing with.

------
strooltz
joshua davis is a brilliant guy - i took a class with him a few years back at
SVA and the things he was doing with Flash at the time were absolutely mind
blowing... Haven't really looked into Hype too much but I'm excited to see
where he and it go...

